# Asus P8P67 Deluxe Rev 3.0 Bluetooth Problem



## Blackvoodoo (13. Juni 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.
Bei meinem P8P67 Deluxe Rev 3.0 Bios 1503 geht anscheinend das Bluetooth nicht. Oder ich bin einfach zu dumm das zum laufen zu bringen.
Im UEFI ist das Modul aktiviert und ich habe von der Asus Homepage den Bluetooth  Treiber runtergeladen, das gesamte Paket hat 319,81 MB. Das habe ich entpackt und installiert, dann neugestartet. 
Wenn ich dann die AI Suite II öffne und Extras - BT GO! anklicke kommt eine Fehlermeldung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie bekomme ich denn BT ans laufen? 
BS: Win 7 64 bit SP 1


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

Laut Asus unterstützt dein Board "BT GO!". Wenn im UEFI keine anderen Optionen sind, die du vielleicht deaktiviert hast, würde ich auf ein defektes BT-Modus tippen.

Anmerkung: Du kannst bei einem *UEFI* nicht die *BIOS*-Version 1503 haben


----------



## xTc (16. Juni 2011)

Hast du mal versucht die Version auf der Treiber-CD zu installieren?
Oder ging es damit auch nicht?



Gruß


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Juni 2011)

Habs hinbekommen, aber es war nicht so leicht wie man meinte. Auf der DVD sind anscheinend mehrere Versionen der Treiber und ich hatte anscheinend immer die falschen. Jetzt geht es aber.


----------



## Knuffi (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo Blackvoodoo
Habe das gleiche Board wie Du und auch Probleme mit Bluetooth.
Könntest Du bitte die Lösung hier beschreiben oder welchen Treiber Du genommen hast.

Gruß
Knuffi
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/139-blackvoodoo.html


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Juni 2011)

Also nach gefühlten 1000 neustarts, die selbst mit einem Revodrive X2 dann ewig lang sind, nahm ich den Treiber AW_NB037 da einfach das Asus Setup starten, vorher versuchte ich es immer mit dem vermutlich aktuelleren AW_NB051. Aber damit ging es nicht. Und bevor man den älteren Treiber installieren kann, muss auch erst wieder das ganze Bluetooth zeugs deinstalliert werden.

Das hat Asus nicht gut gemacht, die install all Funktion installiert die Bluetooth Treiber nicht, und in der Anleitung steht auch nicht welche Version man nehmen soll. Hilft also nur rumprobieren


----------



## Knuffi (16. Juni 2011)

Blackvoodoo
Ich Danke dir für die Hilfe


----------



## cabmac (16. Juni 2011)

jap, hab ich auch so meine Probleme mit, er erkennt zwar mein C7, mann kann es auch anklicken, aber wenn ich irgend ein Archiv versenden will, will er irgendwelche Treiber installieren und dann ende-aus. Geht mein Handy wieder off....dachte schon, ich sei zu daemlich


----------



## payne1980 (7. August 2011)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe es kann mir einer helfen! Habe genau das gleich Problem mit dem BT GO von Asus! Habe ein P8Z68 Deluxe Board! Bluetooth in der Taskleiste funktioniert, also Übertragung und so!
Aber wenn ich über die AI Suite gehe und dann BT GO starten will kommt immer die Fehlermeldung wie oben erwähnt und im Bild zu sehen ist( User Blackvoodoo).

Weiß nicht mehr weiter, neuste Treiber sind installiert aber nichts, und die Blackvoodoo nannte den AW _NB 037 finde ich nicht!

Kann mir einer bitte helfen!!!!

Mfg

Rene


----------



## payne1980 (7. August 2011)

finde auch den Treiber nicht im INet.....also der funktionieren soll( Atheros Bluetooth AW_NB037)

wenn mir jemand sagen kann wo ich ihn finde oder den link senden kann, wäre ich dankbar


----------



## huntertech (7. August 2011)

Ein User hier hatte mal das gleiche Problem, er meinte, dass BT 2 Go bei diesem Board wohl nicht funktionieren würde... Die Lösung des Problems habe ich allerdings vergessen


----------



## payne1980 (7. August 2011)

aber das Board wird damit beworben....ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe!!!! 

Also sollte es auch funktionieren!!


----------



## huntertech (7. August 2011)

War beim anderen Fall auch so...


----------



## payne1980 (7. August 2011)

echt, aber das wäre ja dann von Asus echt dumm....bewerben es und dann soll es nicht gehen....hast du den Thread noch!!!


----------



## huntertech (7. August 2011)

Klar habe ich den Thread irgendwo, nur das war in einem Beratungsthread für einen ganzen PC und davon habe ich über 500 Stück, da den richtigen Zu finden wird unmöglich, die kann ich ja nicht alle nochmal durchlesen


----------

